# You gotta use 'em or lose 'em...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...when they get ripe. Here's what I'm up to today. Fill the freezer, all other plans on hold.

The two red ones have minced jalapeño in them. They're mine!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> ...when they get ripe. Here's what I'm up to today. Fill the freezer, all other plans on hold.
> 
> The two red ones have minced jalapeño in them. They're mine!
> 
> View attachment 12822


Dammit, now I'm hungry....those look wonderful!


----------

